# what [books] do u suggest?



## ezabel (Oct 24, 2007)

hey guys i need some of ur expert advise about some mcq practice books of physiology,anatomy,biochem for second year..
and do u think chatterjea n lippencott 'll be good enough for studying metabolism........#confused


----------

